# Talent profile



## GlobalTL123 (Apr 30, 2012)

Did anybody else fill out this  stupid crap? Its supposed to be on the may leadership status.


----------



## ptl (Apr 30, 2012)

Giiiiiiant waste of time.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Apr 30, 2012)

Although it seems like a waste of time, I think there will be some benefits. I look at it this way, lets say a district has 10 stores and 15 TLs per store, at a glance the DTL will be able to pull up info when opportunities arise. You may have told your ETL that you would like to promote but has that info been passed on to the people who can make it happen? Also in a large metro area with multiple stores, one store may have a need for a PTL and another store may have someone who is interested in that position. I don't see it being beneficial for TLs that are comfortable where they are and not really wanting another position. But in the long run it has potential. I think that it is another building block to something bigger somewhere down the line. Keep an open mind.


----------



## Rock Lobster (Apr 30, 2012)

The only thing I saw that I didn't like was that there was no way to put if you are currently in school or not under education... We have 5 TLs in my building currently going to school and setup to have their bachelor's in the next 1-2 years, and that is a pretty big deal to Target and should be on the talent profiles so the DTL can mark "potential" ETLs in his district and make plans accordingly!


----------



## dek067 (Apr 30, 2012)

And you guys need to take your resume and take your time... our dtl totally busted us because we all did it in about 5 minutes... he even made the stl redo his.


----------



## StateofTarget (Apr 30, 2012)

Can someone explain what this is?  I must have left before this started.


----------



## ptl (Apr 30, 2012)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> Although it seems like a waste of time, I think there will be some benefits. I look at it this way, lets say a district has 10 stores and 15 TLs per store, at a glance the DTL will be able to pull up info when opportunities arise. You may have told your ETL that you would like to promote but has that info been passed on to the people who can make it happen? Also in a large metro area with multiple stores, one store may have a need for a PTL and another store may have someone who is interested in that position. I don't see it being beneficial for TLs that are comfortable where they are and not really wanting another position. But in the long run it has potential. I think that it is another building block to something bigger somewhere down the line. Keep an open mind.




I'd rather the DTL make at least a cursory effort to get to know the people in his district rather than simply pull up a list of names on the computer, but to each his own. Or, more realistically, the DTL could send an email to the STLs and ask them, since the STLs should know their teams at least that well. Target is trying to push this whole "Connections" thing, after all.

And let's be honest--even with these Talent Profiles, *that's still what's going to happen anyway*. Pull up each of the individual profiles of all those TLs and see if I can find one that's interested in PTL, or type a two-sentence email and send it to my district's STL email distribution list? Hmm, I wonder...


----------



## insiteful1 (Apr 30, 2012)

dek067 said:


> And you guys need to take your resume and take your time... our dtl totally busted us because we all did it in about 5 minutes... he even made the stl redo his.



I pencil whipped mine, but am going to go back and fill in the gaps later!  I think the DTL's are taking these pretty serious.


----------



## Rock Lobster (May 1, 2012)

insiteful1 said:


> I pencil whipped mine, but am going to go back and fill in the gaps later!  I think the DTL's are taking these pretty serious.



Yeah i am doing the same thing... I have been working too many double weekends to find the off stage time to actually sit down and go through it for real... I did it enough to be considered completed until I can actually make time to figure out what I want to put in accomplishments and stuff!


----------



## Tybalt (May 2, 2012)

I had my talent profile completed as soon as they went live. Simple to do, generally a waste of time IMO, but no doubt a useful tool for management to decide who is a decent canidate to move to exempt employment status if (more likely when) the company decides to do away with TL's entirely.

What surprised me was how much my TL/ Sr. TL cohort has struggled with completing these, though I have been more than happy to assist them with completing their profile. I guess because I actually attended college and have worked professional jobs, completing a glorified resume /LinkedIn profile came easily enough. I have found it funny how a lot of my experience and education outpaces that of our ETL team, but then again I tend to forget how most people in the store, from guests to TM to ETL upwards to business partners presume I am stupid and uneducated because of the position I work in. I work where I do for personal and regional situations beyond my control, not because I am incapable of doing something greater. And frankly, it takes a LOT to be a successful TL at target, and education is not a proper substitute for having what it takes to complete you tasks, manage teams of folks who can be less than desirable, and still be a fair and fun supervisor who your team enjoys working with, all the while trying to please every exec, DTL, BP and VP in your region. Just another one of those things that makes me smile. Like when I asked our ETL team about  photos for the talent profile, and if they need to be target provided or can they be a personal photo, and was met with a response of "you can put pictures on there?". Sigh. That one almost topped "Whats mySite?" when a TL responded to a beratement about not having a contribution form ready and responded with mySite being down.

The DTL's are taking these things seriously, which only lends credence to my suspicious of this being a head-hunting or cull the herd tool for when the decision comes down to elimination of TL positions entirely. But maybe that's just my tinfoil hat and expeditions into SharePoint speaking...


----------



## insiteful1 (May 2, 2012)

Tybalt said:


> The DTL's are taking these things seriously, which only lends credence to my suspicious of this being a head-hunting or cull the herd tool for when the decision comes down to elimination of TL positions entirely. But maybe that's just my tinfoil hat and expeditions into SharePoint speaking...



Funny, what you can learn on SharePoint isn't it?  Writing is on the wall.


----------



## backroomcrew (May 2, 2012)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> Although it seems like a waste of time, I think there will be some benefits. I look at it this way, lets say a district has 10 stores and 15 TLs per store, at a glance the DTL will be able to pull up info when opportunities arise. You may have told your ETL that you would like to promote but has that info been passed on to the people who can make it happen? Also in a large metro area with multiple stores, one store may have a need for a PTL and another store may have someone who is interested in that position. I don't see it being beneficial for TLs that are comfortable where they are and not really wanting another position. But in the long run it has potential. I think that it is another building block to something bigger somewhere down the line. Keep an open mind.



Sure the IDEA of making people aware of you interests, preferences and potential is wonderful, but I don't feel like it will actually be looked at or rembered when the time comes when the position I've been wanting opens somewhere. I was told a while back I would need to make a profile, but this is the first I have heard anything of it since.


----------



## Fast Service Needed In (May 3, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> Can someone explain what this is?  I must have left before this started.



Just rolled out with AE 2012. It's basically LinkedIn for Target. Profile has to be filled out by all leadership (TL and up). It includes education, work history, work preferences, etc.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (May 3, 2012)

insiteful1 said:


> Funny, what you can learn on SharePoint isn't it?  Writing is on the wall.


 what does it say on sharepoint?


----------



## shoedoggy (May 3, 2012)

GlobalTL123 said:


> what does it say on sharepoint?



There is a bunch of "hypothetical" scenarios concerning removing the Team Lead position. How ETLs will have to accomodate more workload, write reviews, etc.


----------



## StateofTarget (May 3, 2012)

Fast Service Needed In said:


> Just rolled out with AE 2012. It's basically LinkedIn for Target. Profile has to be filled out by all leadership (TL and up). It includes education, work history, work preferences, etc.



Wow cool.  Kind of sorry I missed seeing that.  Can you see everyone else in the company on there?


----------



## StateofTarget (May 3, 2012)

shoedoggy said:


> There is a bunch of "hypothetical" scenarios concerning removing the Team Lead position. How ETLs will have to accomodate more workload, write reviews, etc.



Can't see them removing TLs unless the economy crashes again.  Too many ETLs would jump ship with that kind of increase in work load.


----------



## insiteful1 (May 3, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> Can't see them removing TLs unless the economy crashes again.  Too many ETLs would jump ship with that kind of increase in work load.



TM's would take on a majority of the TL tasks.  What is basically going to happen is, that TM's will ending up getting higher wages (after all that is the BIGGEST gripe, right?), but they will also take on the TL tasks.  More TM's making higher wages and cutting out one more level of leadership = more efficiently running store.  Efficiency is the name of the game now.


----------



## StateofTarget (May 3, 2012)

insiteful1 said:


> TM's would take on a majority of the TL tasks.  What is basically going to happen is, that TM's will ending up getting higher wages (after all that is the BIGGEST gripe, right?), but they will also take on the TL tasks.  More TM's making higher wages and cutting out one more level of leadership = more efficiently running store.  Efficiency is the name of the game now.



Lol... you must have missed AE 09 and AE10.  When they cut a ton of TLs/ETL spots company wide.  Of course, we were told less leaders = more pay for us.  Never happened.  Actually, they reduced the merit raise percentages compared to previous years.  Also they ended up cutting hours.  Prior to AE 09 it was pretty easy for a TM to get close to 40 hours regularly if they really wanted it.

I believe they would make TMs do the work though.  But more pay?  Don't count on it.

It would be hell for ETLs though.  I mean, if you have ever been a TL you would realize how heavily they lean on TLs for all kinds of things both leadership and otherwise.

Furthermore, TLs usually end up teaching the ropes to new ETLs.  (FYI they try not to let TMs see this, but being asked on the side how to do something by an ETL is pretty much a weekly occurance)  Without TLs guess what?  You no longer have any tenure people in the store.  Turn over with TMs is extremely high.  TLs are really the one constant group of people in the building who stay long term.  Once they are gone, then what?  You have ETLs and TMs.... both groups have very high turn over.  Who is going to teach TMs and who is going to teach ETLs?  Yea, they will muddle through it, but the long term impact will be stores that have trouble doing anything.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (May 3, 2012)

I don't see how any business can run efficiently without the liason between upper management and team members. But you never know target always does stupid things. I can see some TL positions being eliminated and combined with another area(pricing,instocks,food ave,starbucks) to name a few.


----------



## tgtaptarget (May 3, 2012)

*Let's face it people*

C'mon people... Let's face it.  Target recruits young, attractive "talent" in order to maintain that _brand_ image they have built a foundation on.  

If you get too old, you're toast.  If your not attractive, your stuck. If your young, attractive and affluent... Well the skys the limit...

Until you get to your late thirties.  Jump ship folks.  There _is_ a world outside of Target (despite what they'll convince you of).  

Good Luck too you all as I'm sure I'll be forever banned after my comments


----------



## GlobalTL123 (May 3, 2012)

Lol, youve never seen the execs at my store! definitely not young,attractive,affluent maybe 1 thats it. The interns that they recruit...yes they fit that description.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 3, 2012)

Tgtaptarget
What's with the same post in 3 different threads?


----------



## redeye58 (May 3, 2012)

I smell.....a troll?


----------



## SuperLOD (May 4, 2012)

I think that this has the potential to be helpful but it is not user friendly!! It is hard to navigate and hard to make the changes that you need. We just got an e-mail about it today saying that EVERYONE missed something on theirs.... Including our DTL... They need to keep working on this as it is full of opportunities.


----------



## ptl (May 4, 2012)

Oh, yes. Whether you like the idea or not, the actual implementation is absolute rubbish. Feels like it was programmed by a monkey wearing a blindfold or something. All the little subsections, multiple locations for "save" buttons, non-scaling width so you have to either scroll side to side constantly or increase the monitor resolution so that everything is tiny and hard to read, etc. etc. What a joke.


----------



## stupid rules (May 4, 2012)

I copy pasted the information from the example when I completed mine.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 4, 2012)

My SFT had an interesting point.
He seemed to feel that, at least for folks in his job, this was just a way to find out what kind of work they were qualified to do (welding, fridge repair, etc) so they could dump that on them rather then pay an outside contractor.
At one time I would have said he was being paranoid but now ...


----------



## The Mule (May 4, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> My SFT had an interesting point.
> He seemed to feel that, at least for folks in his job, this was just a way to find out what kind of work they were qualified to do (welding, fridge repair, etc) so they could dump that on them rather then pay an outside contractor.
> At one time I would have said he was being paranoid but now ...



The only way that would work was if enough SFTs had the certifications that they wanted to pay the rest to get it as well. Target will not create a piece-meal approach to which SFTs get to do what type of work. Also, some of the work we do is limited in that we can replace electrical assets but are unable to run new conduit and lines due to national, state and local ordinances, union rules and liability requirements. I have seasoned SFTs in my district who are Master Electricians and Plumbers, but even they are still limited in the scope of work that they are allowed to perform.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (May 25, 2012)

So in my district there is a huge push for the talent profile to be 100% completed. And after reviews there were a lot of upset, angry team leaders who stepped down or quit this has occured at a few stores in my district so now theres a ton of vacant TL positions.  We are also being pushed to get high potential tm's ready for TL interviews by august. Is this occuring else where too? It seems like there is something big going on?


----------



## lololo (May 26, 2012)

GlobalTL123 said:


> So in my district there is a huge push for the talent profile to be 100% completed. And after reviews there were a lot of upset, angry team leaders who stepped down or quit this has occured at a few stores in my district so now theres a ton of vacant TL positions.  We are also being pushed to get high potential tm's ready for TL interviews by august. Is this occuring else where too? It seems like there is something big going on?



It sounds like they are filling empty TL positions...


----------



## GlobalTL123 (May 26, 2012)

No its a bit more complicated then that. It has to do with talent profile


----------



## ptl (May 26, 2012)

GlobalTL123 said:


> No its a bit more complicated then that. It has to do with talent profile



The talent profile push is just because the whole thing was the pet project of someone very high up in the HR pyramid and they spent a lot of money developing it (though you'd never guess it from looking at it). So yeah, they're gonna spend the next year or two (it's supposed to be a three-year phased rollout) acting like it's a super big deal, and then it's gonna vanish completely. Just like every other rollout in recent years that didn't have the slightest thing to do with the actual work we do.


----------



## The Mule (May 26, 2012)

Honestly, I can see the potential in the Talent Profile. It could be a good resource for district level and higher to view their pool of potential candidates from one source. Now the way in which they put it together is terrible, the over emphasis on completing it at the expense of more important matters and the less than hopeful reaction we've all had to it are all working against it. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## StateofTarget (May 27, 2012)

I wasn't around at Target when this talent profile was out..... but isn't it stupid to have TLs fill this out unless they have a bachelors degree?  If the point of this is to possibly promote people, why have people fill it out that wouldn't be eligible to promote to begin with?


----------



## Mr Quickart (May 27, 2012)

Tybalt said:


> Like when I asked our ETL team about  photos for the talent profile, and if they need to be target provided or can they be a personal photo, and was met with a response of "you can put pictures on there?". Sigh.



I thought you could put a picture on it because of the little frame dealy bob. The thing is so poorly constructed that I can't find the photo upload button anywhere. Do you remember where it is or how to do it?


----------



## Barcode (May 28, 2012)

Considering im already a TM doing TL tasks, I wouldnt mind them cutting out TLs altogether and paying me more  Likelihood of that happening is pretty slim though


----------



## insiteful1 (May 28, 2012)

StateofTarget said:


> I wasn't around at Target when this talent profile was out..... but isn't it stupid to have TLs fill this out unless they have a bachelors degree?  If the point of this is to possibly promote people, why have people fill it out that wouldn't be eligible to promote to begin with?



Now they know who to performance out.....


----------



## HRTL (Jun 29, 2012)

Not to mention the Talent Profile allows the DTL to basically guage where the TL's in his district are at, how many are carrying degrees,  how many aren't, the stores that are operating green what kind of TL's do they have? Statistics can be endless, its more than just an online resume, its a census lol


----------



## Bryantpp (Oct 22, 2015)

ptl said:


> The talent profile push is just because the whole thing was the pet project of someone very high up in the HR pyramid and they spent a lot of money developing it (though you'd never guess it from looking at it). So yeah, they're gonna spend the next year or two (it's supposed to be a three-year phased rollout) acting like it's a super big deal, and then it's gonna vanish completely. Just like every other rollout in recent years that didn't have the slightest thing to do with the actual work we do.


It isn't a "pet Project" its a valuable resource until it gets down to people who don't give a shit like the posters on this site then it becomes worthless because you all don't understand how valuable talent is to retail.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2015)

Bryantpp said:


> It isn't a "pet Project" its a valuable resource until it gets down to people who don't give a shit like the posters on this site then it becomes worthless because you all don't understand how valuable talent is to retail.


The thread is slightly out of date. Spot has changed since then. You will see the another side of spot after 4th qtr. No hours & limited teams for starters.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 22, 2015)

Bryantpp said:


> It isn't a "pet Project" its a valuable resource until it gets down to people who don't give a shit like the posters on this site then it becomes worthless because you all don't understand how valuable talent is to retail.



Please don't bring up three year old threads that have no relevance to anything happening in the stores today.


----------

